# Welchen Titel als nächstes holen?



## Daxelinho (18. Juli 2011)

*Welchen Titel als nächstes holen?*

Hi!

Ich kann mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden , welchen Titel ich als nächstet besorgen soll.

Ich habe diese in die engere Auswahl genommen (lasse aber gerne noch ein paar gute Titel mit rein )

- Need for Speed: Shift 2 Unleashed [84 / 29,54 €]
- DiRT3 [90 / 29,99 €]
- Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood [87 / 34,47 €]
- Mafia II [85 / 29,45 €]
- Mass Effect 2 [88 / 38,90 €]
- (Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty) [90 / 41,50 €]*
- (Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City) [91 / 17,45 €]*

LG
Daxelinho

PS: *Evetentuell / [GameStar-Wertung / Preis auf amazon.de]


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Juli 2011)

Brotherhood kann man sich auf jeden Fall kaufen, ist ein sehr tolles Spiel.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Titel als nächstes holen?*

Zieh dir mal soweit es geht Demos davon und entscheide danach!
Mass Effect 2 kannst du dir für 10,11€ aus UK kommen lassen, oder in den EA-Classics für 19,99 kaufen!
Einige andere Games sind als UK-Import auch billiger!


----------



## Lexx (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Titel als nächstes holen?*

wie wärs mit einem doktortitel.. ?


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Titel als nächstes holen?*



> wie wärs mit einem doktortitel.. ?


Wie meinste das?

EDIT: Oh mann, bin ich doof...  Und ja, aber auf jeden so wie Guttenberg...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Titel als nächstes holen?*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Wie meinste das?


Du hättest wahrscheinlich Spiele - Titel schreiben müssen.

Mafia II war ganz nett. Mass Effect 2 wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Alternative vielleicht Star Wars The Force Unleashed II, The Witcher I / II, was aus der Gothic Reihe. Bei den Rennspielen fand ich Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box ganz amüsant


----------



## Dragon70 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Titel als nächstes holen?*

Naja ich werde auf BF3 warten und in der Zwischenzeit mir die Zeit mit Dirt 3 vertreiben. 


MFG Dragon


----------



## Daxelinho (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Titel als nächstes holen?*



Dragon70 schrieb:


> Naja ich werde auf BF3 warten [...]


Das werde ich mir auch auf jeden Fall holen  Nur um zu warten brauche ich Frischfleisch...

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Baer.nap (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Titel als nächstes holen?*

Da hat jemand noch kein sc2?  bitte ändern! danke


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Titel als nächstes holen?*

ich auch noch nicht.liegt eher dran das ich einer der wenigenbin die teil 1 nicht durchgespielt haben 
nun ich mein auch stracraft 2 sol nee gute kampange haben. mass effekt 2 ist auch episch.teil eins war schon gut, bis auf die grafik.Und stellenweise dröge präsentation


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Titel als nächstes holen?*

Von den genanten Spielen hat Starcraft 2 den größten Inhalt also Starcraft 2...


----------

